# Bostonians! Are you OK?



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

I follow news and it seems that things are getting worse every minute! I know Missy is from Boston. Everybody OK?


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

All of Boston and some of the surrounding towns are on high alert right now as one of the two suspects, brothers from Russia, has been killed and the other is on the run. There is a massive manhunt underway and everyone in those areas is urged to stay inside. Public transportation is shut down as are some streets and, businesses have been urged not to open until this is resolved. It is a very scary situation. I am originally from that area but am out of there now - not to say that a suspect could not come here to Cape Cod. However, it is highly unlikely as we are on a peninsula and there are only two bridges in and out of here. Not the best situation for someone who is trying to get away. 
I, too, hope everyone in those areas will be safe. There has been enough maim and destruction. I know you have seen and lived through war, Marina, but this is a first for us in Boston. Be safe everyone.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I think the majority of us are in the suburbs of Boston, at 30-40 miles out from the center. Scary for the people in the neighborhoods. A lot of my hubby's employees live in those areas.

Side note: Our governor likes to shut down things. It makes him feel powerful. He does it a lot. He lives for snow days.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Marina -
Thanks for thinking of us. I don't live in Boston now, but that's where I went to graduate school. Fortunately, we're not accustomed to this level of mass evil -- except for notable exceptions, of course. It really is nice that people in the world care.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi, we are 20 miles out of the city so are safe but my work place is closed down,(not that I would be in anyway cause of my own pathetic accidents) and many of my colleagues and friends live in the area of the lock down. No one, no where in the world, anticipates these horrible events, but what's going on here is so foreign to our norm-- everyone is on edge... as you must know Marina. thanks for thinking of us.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

morriscsps said:


> I think the majority of us are in the suburbs of Boston, at 30-40 miles out from the center. Scary for the people in the neighborhoods. A lot of my hubby's employees live in those areas.
> 
> Side note: Our governor likes to shut down things. It makes him feel powerful. He does it a lot. He lives for snow days.


Pam, I think it is always better safe than sorry. I am glad he shuts things down especially today.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy said:


> Pam, I think it is always better safe than sorry. I am glad he shuts things down especially today.


I agree.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Absolutely! 

I just don't know how they will find him. There were so many buildings, alleys, etc. I am worry about collateral damage. All that artillery and explosives... Bullets travel through everything. If I lived in Watertown, I would be sitting in the bathtub right now.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

morriscsps said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> I just don't know how they will find him. There were so many buildings, alleys, etc. I am worry about collateral damage. All that artillery and explosives... Bullets travel through everything. If I lived in Watertown, I would be sitting in the bathtub right now.


 This all new new to me that they have the guy on the run and two dead I'm going to have to watch the news. How did they find the other two? And they are from Russia? Hope everyone stays safe.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Missy said:


> Hi, we are 20 miles out of the city so are safe but my work place is closed down,(not that I would be in anyway cause of my own pathetic accidents) and many of my colleagues and friends live in the area of the lock down. No one, no where in the world, anticipates these horrible events, but what's going on here is so foreign to our norm-- everyone is on edge... as you must know Marina. thanks for thinking of us.


I just finished my pages with that story. Well, it really looks like war zone! I know what it means to have that kind of weapons in big city. You never know when somebody is going to loose nerves and pull trigger... Hope all goes well! Also hoppe that they will arrest that guy!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I have been watching CNN this morning seeing everything unfold. So scary !


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

It seems ridiculous that a 19 year old is holding the city of Boston hostage. I hope that he surrenders or someone spots him and calls 911.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> This all new new to me that they have the guy on the run and two dead I'm going to have to watch the news. How did they find the other two? And they are from Russia? Hope everyone stays safe.


There were two suspects, Suzi, two brothers. Yes, they were originally from Russia, but moved here as young children. The older brother was killed in a shoot-out with police during the night. They shot and killed an MIT police man, and shot an MBTA Police man, who is in critical condition. The younger brother in on the run.

My niece goes to U Mass Dartmouth, which is being evacuated, because one of the brothers (I think the younger one, but I'm not sure of that) was living in the dorms there. I will feel a lot better when I know she is home and safe.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

rokipiki said:


> I just finished my pages with that story. Well, it really looks like war zone! I know what it means to have that kind of weapons in big city. You never know when somebody is going to loose nerves and pull trigger... Hope all goes well! Also hoppe that they will arrest that guy!


I'm really not too concerned about that, Marina. Our police are pretty well trained. The scary thing is that these guys are STILL using explosives, and there could be collateral damage from that or, of course, if it turned into a shoot-out situation. Police are doing everything they can to evacuate civilians from the areas that are at highest risk as they are identified.

I am SURE they will do everything they can to try to take this guy alive, so that he can be questioned.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I just watched the new's and saw all the pictures. When they show the two brothers walking and their backpacks I noticed a third person right behind them did anyone else? He was waring a backpack and also carrying a paper bag.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

So scary! I grew up in Newton Mass near Boston and spent my childhood decorating my bike and passing out oranges to the runners on Comm ave just a block from home. Soooo Sad. My Mom, Sister and Nephew still live there. I just spoke to my Nephew who lives right in the city he wants to get out of there and come to VT for the weekend. His apt was between the blasts, he was on the street when it happened and ended up letting people into his apt to use the bathroom, rest, use the phones etc.. I'm just so sad about all of this!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> I just watched the new's and saw all the pictures. When they show the two brothers walking and their backpacks I noticed a third person right behind them did anyone else? He was waring a backpack and also carrying a paper bag.


I would say that 85% of the people who go to the Marathon wear backpaks, Suzi. Weather here is very changeable, and many people carry an extra sweater, water, food, etc. Having a backpack and/or paper bag doesn't mean anything.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Atticus said:


> So scary! I grew up in Newton Mass near Boston and spent my childhood decorating my bike and passing out oranges to the runners on Comm ave just a block from home. Soooo Sad. My Mom, Sister and Nephew still live there. I just spoke to my Nephew who lives right in the city he wants to get out of there and come to VT for the weekend. His apt was between the blasts, he was on the street when it happened and ended up letting people into his apt to use the bathroom, rest, use the phones etc.. I'm just so sad about all of this!


Great to hear that he was safe and also able to be one of the many, MANY helpers that day. It sounds like he definitely deserves a weekend in peaceful VT when this is over!!!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

That was very nice of him. If I were him, I would scamper as soon as they lift the curfew. Just too stressful. VT would be nice and relaxing. Some Hav therapy is needed.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jody, I grew up in Newton too. I too, walked to the marathon at the bottom of our street. Do we know each other? Great of your brother to offer help. 

19 year olds protect us... Old enough to go to war, old enough to be crazy (or be terrorists) I guess too.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sad events in my home state. I grew up near Boston and my hubby went to school there. I feel bad for the young Saudi who was a person interest but the NYPost, I believe, had his picture on their front page. He was ruled out but now he is afraid to leave his house. Shame! As for the family of the boys, one of their uncles stated they brought shame on the family and the Czechen (sp?)people and urged him to surrender.

I hope he is found quickly and without any further injuries or fatalities. If I were in that area I wouldn't be anywhere near a window.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Hoping there is no more loss of life,and this dreadful saga of events ends quickly.We have friends who are about to run the London marathon.Many people in London are buying Red socks shirts in support of what happened in Boston.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Well, some shocking stuff! I went to 19 yrs. old bomber's FB profile. On Tuesday, someboy posted screenshot from Boston bombing on his timeline! That is to say that somebody knew three days ago that HE IS THE BOMBER! Instead of calling police immediately he posted screenshot and sort od congratulated him for what he has done!!!! I just cannot believe it!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

rokipiki said:


> Well, some shocking stuff! I went to 19 yrs. old bomber's FB profile. On Tuesday, someboy posted screenshot from Boston bombing on his timeline! That is to say that somebody knew three days ago that HE IS THE BOMBER! Instead of calling police immediately he posted screenshot and sort od congratulated him for what he has done!!!! I just cannot believe it!


I don't know if I WOULD believe it, Marina. It turns out there have been a bunch of hoax FB and Twitter accounts set up to look like they are his. There seems to be one Russian social media that is probably real, but it doesn't say anything about the bombing.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

It looks like they have him surrounded in a boat in the backyard of a house in Watertown. There was a big firefight a few minutes ago, and the news said the sent tear gas into the boat. But no one is yet willing to approach the boat for fear of more bombs. 

The good news is that there seems to be no way he can get away now. I just pray that they get him out with no more loss of life.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

really??? IF it is him, he is not very smart... seriously a boat? 

edited to add... after READING and catching up on news, NOW I understand the boat is not IN water! lol 

STAY safe everyone! we are all praying!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

They got him! They are saying "Suspect in Custody", and ambulance is moving in. So hopefully, they got him alive.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

He is alive and conscious and on his way to the hospital. Let's hope we get some answers from him now. A huge sigh of relief for all.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awesome! I am kind of amazed at their ability to hunt him down and find him!!! SO thankful they caught him ALIVE!


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

Should have sent a few police dogs after him :biggrin1:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

miller123 said:


> Should have sent a few police dogs after him :biggrin1:


They had many police dogs there. But you can't send a police dog after a man booby trapped with bombs strapped to his body, and that's what the older brother had done. Neither do you want to send a dog into open gun fire. Since they KNEW there was bomb material around, and the guy opened fire on police as soon as they had him surrounded, there was no way to use dogs.

They DID use dogs extensively in clearing bombs and bomb-making materials from a number of places around the city.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Is there a legitimate, safe way to donate money to the victims? These people are going to need a LOT of help.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> Is there a legitimate, safe way to donate money to the victims? These people are going to need a LOT of help.


I don't know if anything has been set up yet, Tom. But I'll see what I can find out, and post it when I do.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Here's a good article. Red Cross is always safe. But I think Boston one is the one specifically for this tragedy. But I've not researched this myself yet. Just sharing the article.

http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...-boston-bombing-victims-and-first-responders/


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I found this article on our local newspaper site:

http://www.metrowestdailynews.com/n...donate-to-aid-Boston-Marathon-bombing-victims

Below is a link to the fund set up by Governor Patrick and Mayor Menino, called "One Fund Boston":

http://onefundboston.org/


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

So glad Boston's ordeal is over,what a relief!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

The One Fund which Karen mentioned is the one which everyone is contributing to. All of the big corporations are doing matching funds. I think the latest figure is $7 million so far. 

I think that a prosthetic leg costs around $50k and needs constant upkeep with new inserts and fittings every year. If it is for a child... they probably would new ones as they grow. That is just for the device. The surgeries, rehab, PT, and mental therapy have to added. I am not sure but I think it was 15-20 people who lost limbs.

Others have burns, scars, eye injuries, ear injuries... The list goes on..

We are donating to the One Fund.

We also are going to donate blood in a couple of weeks. I usually don't because I feel terrible for 2 days afterwards but both the hubby and I are O neg.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

OMG,I can't believe that these people have to pay for their treatment!In Britain it is all covered by the NHS.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh sorry about the above post I did not mean it to sound disrespectful to the American way.I was just shocked when I read that those maimed in the atrocities would have to pay for their own care,as if things were not bad enough.Bless them.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

clare said:


> OMG,I can't believe that these people have to pay for their treatment!In Britain it is all covered by the NHS.


OH Clare, you did NOT sound disrespectful in ANY way!! It IS absolutley cruel for these people to have to worry about money after what they've been through and how thier lives have changed in an instant...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

clare said:


> Oh sorry about the above post I did not mean it to sound disrespectful to the American way.I was just shocked when I read that those maimed in the atrocities would have to pay for their own care,as if things were not bad enough.Bless them.


Most if not all will have insurance... In MA, it is mandatory, and if you cna't afford private insurance, which is VERY expensive, there is a sliding scale for Mass Health, our Massachusetts public insurance. But for most insurance plans there are deductables, co-pays, and in some cases, caps on insurance. What is covered can ary with plans too. (for instance, there can be limits on the kind of prosthetic, or how many PT visits allowed). Also there are the "hidden costs" of loss of income, when a parent is hurt, or is out of work because they must care for an injured child.

So it's not that they will have to pay for everything, but that their insurance may not cover enough.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh ya, insurance typically doesn't actually PAY that much... regardless of the reason or the need. 
My son had surgery last summer it was "outpatient" (in and out in the same day) and overall the hospital charged over $30,000 dollars. seriously. Thank goodness we HAVE insurance... BUT the insurance only "Allowed" the hospital to charge $5,000 ... out of that the insurance paid the hospital about $4,000. out of the $30,000 originally billed!!!
Our part was $1,000. AND then we started getting the bills for the anesthesiologist. and the 'medical supplies' ... seriously!??? ya.
Karen, that is fantastic that MA has a public insurance set up for those who need it! I think it should be an option everywhere...


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

The insurance issue is very complex with many different parts. It is good for people who genuinely cannot get/afford insurance any other way. Then there are many borderline people who could probably afford private insurance but then just take advantage of the state. Then there is everyone else who pay for the other people with high premiums. I haven't lived in MA for years but from what I understand the state healthcare gets very mixed reviews.


The cost of my boys' neonatal care was 130k each. Hopefully the victims will be able to get all of the care they need.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

In England every one is entitled to the National Health Service,which on the whole is very good.I had to have my gall bladder out last autumn,it was non emergency, so from the time it was diagnosed to the operation was 8 weeks,and my care was great[just in for a day]plus pain killers etc,not a penny to pay.We used to have private health insurance as well,but as you say it is very expensive,and now we can no longer afford it,the main benefit is private rooms more hotel rooms and a shorter waiting list on non emergency ops.This is a rough guide to how it works,and standards can vary!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I am hoping that the One Fund will help paid for the things which we don't think about right away. Modifications to their homes and cars. Long term stuff.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

atsilvers27 said:


> The insurance issue is very complex with many different parts. It is good for people who genuinely cannot get/afford insurance any other way. Then there are many borderline people who could probably afford private insurance but then just take advantage of the state. Then there is everyone else who pay for the other people with high premiums. I haven't lived in MA for years but from what I understand the state healthcare gets very mixed reviews.


It's hard to take advantage of it. If you want to use just Mass Health and not have private insurance, that's just fine, but your premiums are still tied to your income, and you must provide your tax returns to prove your income. So unless your cheating on your income tax, (it happens, but it usually catches up with people... it's also not usually low income people who do it! ) you pay what the sliding scale says you must pay.

The biggest reason that I think most people (including us) go with private insurance if they can afford it is that many providers don't take Mass Health. All the hospitals take it, but many of the docs who work in smaller groups or clinics don't. So you have a lot smaller pool of doctors to choose from.

Mass Health isn't perfect, but IMO, it's far better than leaving lower income people completely unprotected, which is historically what has happened in most of the country.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> I am hoping that the One Fund will help paid for the things which we don't think about right away. Modifications to their homes and cars. Long term stuff.


I agree.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

LOL! My hubby has spent the morning pouring over races that will get him qualified for next year's Boston Marathon. I am just smiling and shaking my head. He is a runner and did belong to the B.A.A. for several years but 26.2 miles is really a long run. 8 minute miles. 

If he does qualify, we won't go meet him at the finish line, we will cheer for him probably at the halfway point.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I used to work in one of the historic stone mill buildings in Newton Lower Falls. I was in banking, and even then, banks didn't close for Patriot's Day. But with the Marathon coming by our branch, not much happened work-wise that day either. So we had a terrific front-row seat about mid-way on the route!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

When we moved back to MA, we lived in Natick for six months before we bought our house. The marathon ran right by our front door. It was fun! Herds of people running by.  We camped out on the front lawn and watched.


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

krandall said:


> They had many police dogs there. But you can't send a police dog after a man booby trapped with bombs strapped to his body, and that's what the older brother had done. Neither do you want to send a dog into open gun fire. Since they KNEW there was bomb material around, and the guy opened fire on police as soon as they had him surrounded, there was no way to use dogs.
> 
> They DID use dogs extensively in clearing bombs and bomb-making materials from a number of places around the city.


I was thinking more like after they had him in custody... Kidding, kidding. But I think it is so cool that the dogs helped clear the city, yet another reason I like dogs better than cats!


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

My son was locked down all day Friday. He kept texting me with pictures and updates. It was a very erie scene for a town that is usually so busy. He was at his girlfriends apartment for the weekend. He teaches in Amherst and she lives in Boston. He arrives there every Thursday night. Bad timing this past weekend. Thank God this is over and things are headed back to normal. God Bless all who are suffering with their loss. Prayers of healing for all of the injured.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

My husband is in the hospital with a blood infection at Beth Israel, which is where they took the terrorist. My husband is on the 7th floor, the terrorist is on the 6th floor, right under him. The place is CRAWLING with SWAT, FBI, local and state police. When I arrived to visit him last night, they searched my car before I was allowed to go in to see him.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

You are lucky that they didn't search you! I hope that your sweetie feels better soon. Blood infections are tricky.


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

Karen, I hope your husband is on the mend. I went through that with mine a long time ago. It was very scary.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Bostonians, how are you doing*



krandall said:


> My husband is in the hospital with a blood infection at Beth Israel, which is where they took the terrorist. My husband is on the 7th floor, the terrorist is on the 6th floor, right under him. The place is CRAWLING with SWAT, FBI, local and state police. When I arrived to visit him last night, they searched my car before I was allowed to go in to see him.


Oh Karen, I am so sorry to hear about Dave. I know that you mentioned in another post that he was having some issues. I hope that he is on the mend soon. He's in good hands at the BI. Bud was there for his emergency, middle of the night triple bypass in '05 and got very good care.

Also, sorry that you have to be treated like a possible terrorist each time you go to visit. That must be very unnerving along with seeing all the law enforcement. Hang in there. Our thoughts are with you and Dave.:grouphug:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, everyone. I'll feel better when they are sure what's WRONG with Dave!

Mary, they really haven't treated us as possible terrorists. They have been very polite and pleasant. They're just doing their jobs. And honestly, knowing that this guy is one floor down from Dave, that he still may have associates out there, (AND there are all the people including some kooks, I'm sure, who want HIM dead) I am very, very glad that they are being as careful as they are.

And I have to say, when I had to walk back to my car alone at 1:30 in the morning, I would normally have been a little nervous just about walking alone at night in the city. There were so many police within site the whole time that I wasn't worried at all!<g>


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Karen - hope everything is getting better for you, your husband, and Boston!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Eek! I would have a security guy walk me to my car that late at night. Buddy system, Karen, buddy system. Safety first. That is what they are paid to do. 

:nono: No more lone adventures in the parking garage in the wee hours of the morning. I don't care if the entire elite FBI SWAT team is on the 6th floor, they aren't on parking level 2B.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> Eek! I would have a security guy walk me to my car that late at night. Buddy system, Karen, buddy system. Safety first. That is what they are paid to do.
> 
> :nono: No more lone adventures in the parking garage in the wee hours of the morning. I don't care if the entire elite FBI SWAT team is on the 6th floor, they aren't on parking level 2B.


No, that's what I mean, Pam... There were so many police, SWAT, FBI, etc. that I was NEVER out of their sight the whole way back to my car... Including them having to move a barricade to get my car our of the lot.

Oh, and when I went in yesterday, (day light this time) I had my "posse", in the form of my 6' sons, to look out for me.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

(((HUGS))) how is Dave doing Karen??


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Not good, Tammy. He has an abscess against his spinal cord that they need to drain later today. Then sometime, either today or tomorrow, they need to scope him to look at his heart valves to make sure the infection hasn't settled there too. He's in a LOT of pain, and not very coherent. (and crabby when he is )


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh my goodness, I am so sorry to hear this Karen!!  I will be praying for him and for you (((HUGS)))


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Hope Dave is on the mend soon, Karen. I'd imagine that would be quite scary and stressful.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Karen, I am very sorry to read that your husband is ill. Hope he is on the mend SOON!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

All of that sounds extremely frightening. Do they know how he got the infection? I suppose that he must be on a zillion different antibiotics which of course upset his tummy and make him even more cranky. 

If there is anything you need, just let me know. I am just down a couple of towns from you.


----------



## Odieo (Jan 1, 2013)

Karen, so sorry to hear about your husband, hope they find the cause and cure soon. Prayers.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, everyone. And thanks, Pam, for the offer to help. But there isn't really anything anyone can do except for the hospital people. And he's at a world-class hospital, so the level of care is excellent. 

He's on two different heavy-duty IV antibiotics, so they are really trying to bomb this bug. They won't know for sure what abx it responds to best, though, until they get the cultures back. Just pray with me that it's not one of the antibiotic resistant forms of staph.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Sending prayers and best wishes to both of you for Dave's quick recovery!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

just tuned into this thread now and so sorry to hear this Karen, .Prayers and hugs are with you.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Bostonians are you ok*



krandall said:


> Thanks, everyone. And thanks, Pam, for the offer to help. But there isn't really anything anyone can do except for the hospital people. And he's at a world-class hospital, so the level of care is excellent.
> 
> He's on two different heavy-duty IV antibiotics, so they are really trying to bomb this bug. They won't know for sure what abx it responds to best, though, until they get the cultures back. Just pray with me that it's not one of the antibiotic resistant forms of staph.


My prayers are with you and Dave because when Bud was there for his bypass, he DID develope MRS in his lungs and a stay that was supposed to be only 4-5 days, post surgery, ended up being 28 days, 21 of them in the CCU on a ventilator. As you said, the BI is a world class hospital and they took good care of him and got him better without any after effects.

Not trying to scare you, just trying to give some encouragement because you mentioned the possibility and wanted you to know that someone you know has been through it. Best of luck to both of you.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Karen. I am so sorry to hear about Dave. I will be keeping him and you in my thoughts.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sandypaws said:


> My prayers are with you and Dave because when Bud was there for his bypass, he DID develope MRS in his lungs and a stay that was supposed to be only 4-5 days, post surgery, ended up being 28 days, 21 of them in the CCU on a ventilator. As you said, the BI is a world class hospital and they took good care of him and got him better without any after effects.
> 
> Not trying to scare you, just trying to give some encouragement because you mentioned the possibility and wanted you to know that someone you know has been through it. Best of luck to both of you.


That DOES make me feel better, Mary. The stent seemed so straight-forward. THIS seems to keep going from bad to worse.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Karen, just looked at this Boston thread again,and was shocked to hear this news, thinking of you and your husband. Hope he starts feeling better soon!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Dear Karen,only just found this thread,so very sorry to hear about your Dave,hope things are getting better.This must be such a worry for you and your family.I am sure dear little Kodi is a comfort to you.Take care of yourself.Much love to you and your family x.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

krandall said:


> No, that's what I mean, Pam... There were so many police, SWAT, FBI, etc. that I was NEVER out of their sight the whole way back to my car... Including them having to move a barricade to get my car our of the lot.
> 
> Oh, and when I went in yesterday, (day light this time) I had my "posse", in the form of my 6' sons, to look out for me.


 I'm just reading this Karen I'm sorry your husband is sick. I didn't realize you lived so close to the area where all that happened. I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm just reading this now....Gosh I feel so bad for you both!! Hope he gets better quickly. Make sure you take care of yourself and get plenty of rest. Thoughts are with you and your husband.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Just reading this now and sorry to read your husband is in the hospital. It is a scary feeling. John almost died a year after we got married. He had a rare congenital problem with his intestines and someone was looking out for him as his surgeon was one of few doctors in the country to have done the type of life saving procedure he needed. It must be comforting to know he is being treated at one of the world's best hospitals. There are many people thinking about you and Dave. Keep us updated.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, folks.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about your husband, Karen. Prayers for healing.


----------



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

Karen,

Just seeing this now, will be sending prayers and well wishes towards you and your husband !I am so sorry to read this!

Please keep us posted 
xo


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

Any news on your husband? I hope he has a speedy recovery and is feeling well soon. Linda


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm at the hospital now, and he's sleeping. He has been really nauseated today. Bad news - the CT scan showed that he has another infection site on his spleen. The good news is that his heart valves are clean.


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

Prayers of Healing are headed your way.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

Just read what's been going on. So sorry you are going through this. Sending prayers your way (and Bama sends puppy kisses).


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

Just reading this now...sending hugs and prayers :hug:


----------



## Caroline (Oct 9, 2012)

Karen, Hugs and prayers to you and your husband.


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Sending healing prayers your way, Karen :grouphug:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, Dory. (and everyone else) Dave started another thread, I think it's called "Karen's Dave" for updates on him rather than the general Boston stuff. Dave is continuing to improve, though it will take a long time to completely clear the infection.


----------

